# Angioplasty and stenting common iliac vein?



## haugen (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi,

What would be the correct CPT codes for angioplasty and stenting the common iliac, external iliac, distal common and femoral vein?


Thank you for your help,

Cindy


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 30, 2013)

haugen said:


> Hi,
> 
> What would be the correct CPT codes for angioplasty and stenting the common iliac, external iliac, distal common and femoral vein?
> 
> ...



Hi Cindy,

Looks like one lesion to me, so I would bill 37205 and 75960.  Of course, it changes in 2014 to 37238 for venous stent placement.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 31, 2013)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> Looks like one lesion to me, so I would bill 37205 and 75960.  Of course, it changes in 2014 to 37238 for venous stent placement.
> HTH,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



Jim is likely correct, but the question that needs to be answered, IMO, is:

Do the stents in the iliac and distal femoral vein overlap/kiss? If they are separated, I think you have two stent placements.

Can you provide a report?

HTH


----------

